
Zero Downtime AWS ALB Deployments - mike_heffner
https://blog.appoptics.com/zero-downtime-aws-alb-deployments/
======
iampims
I'm surprised that AWS does not offer anything more advanced than RR.

For a refresher on some of them, checkout out
[http://liblb.com](http://liblb.com)

